# Is it Just Me? (Jessica Stroup and Megan Fox)



## StereoXGirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Is it just me, or does Jessica Stroup ("Silver" on the new 90210) look a heck of a lot like Megan Fox?












Maybe I'm just weird. lol. But I've caught the first few episodes of 90210, and whenever they show her, I keep thinking that she looks like Megan. lol.

Of course, I also keep thinking that Jessica looks like she weighs about 80 lbs. literally. lol. Girl is WAY too skinny for her own good...


----------



## Glossypink (Sep 19, 2008)

They do resemble one another a lot! They could be sisters.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 19, 2008)

I think its funny because Silver is supposed to be David Silvers sisters AKA Brian Austin Green AKA Megan Fox's bf. lol


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 19, 2008)

I totally agree they look a lot alike. Theres some tiny differences though, so I say Megan Fox is hotter.

But that girl is gorgeous too.

And how did Megan pull off that pose on the magazine with her tongue sticking out like that haha I always look like an idiot when I try taking any pictures sticking my tongue out.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 19, 2008)

They actually do look alike, but Jessica IS way too skinny, while Megan has a really curvy and nice body.

Jessica






Megan






What a difference! lol


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG that girl is skinny!! and they do look like lilttle and big sister.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think its funny because Silver is supposed to be David Silvers sisters AKA Brian Austin Green AKA Megan Fox's bf. lol OMG...I didn't even think of that! Too funny! lol!
FYI, here's Jessica Stroup before she lost the weight:


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 19, 2008)

They do look alike!

And Jessica Stroup looks so much better in the picture before she lost weight.

Btw does Megan Fox have a Marilyn Monroe tattoo on her inside arm? I've never noticed it before.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 19, 2008)

I



Megan Fox.

Yeah it's Marilyn Monroe, she has like 5 tattoos.

They do look some what similar but that girl is WAY too skinny it's nasty.


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 19, 2008)

They do look a lot alike!! I though Brian Austin Green was married and had been for a long time?

Okay, I just looked it up and I thought he was married to Vanessa Marcil but I guess they have a son together, but they're not married!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 19, 2008)

Brian's been with Megan for 4 or 5 years and they are supposedly engaged.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Brian's been with Megan for 4 or 5 years and they are supposedly engaged. They were, but she broke off the engagement because she felt she was too young. They're still dating, though.
And they're hot together! lol!


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmm...sort of. Megan is flawless though.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Sep 19, 2008)

They do look alike, but I agree that Megan is prettier. Sh'es just gorgeous. Biatch! Just kidding....It's the whole dark dark hair and light eyes thing, which I wish I had!

The 90210 girl is way too skinny and needs to gain her weight back. She did look prettier with a lil more meat on her bones.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah they look like each other but Megan is hotter!!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They actually do look alike, but Jessica IS way too skinny, while Megan has a really curvy and nice body.Jessica

http://theskinnywebsite.com/site/wp-...l47564_014.jpg

Megan

http://theskinnywebsite.com/site/wp-...enn5188282.jpg

What a difference! lol

ewww i agree!! She is digustingly skinny. I think its gross!! Megan Fox's body is wayyyy sexier!!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 19, 2008)

Holy hell that girl is boney :S So sad.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Holy hell that girl is boney :S So sad. Yeah....somebody get her burger ASAP...lmao


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah....somebody get her burger ASAP...lmao



lol! That's what Penn Badgley (from Gossip Girl) said, and some people got mad!
Was Penn's Comment on 90210 Girls' Weight Out of Line? | Penn Badgley, 90210 spinoff, Pop Poll | POPSUGAR - Celebrity Gossip &amp; News.


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Sep 20, 2008)

On 90210, Jessica Stroup is much prettier. These pictures don't do her justice. I do agree that they have similar characteristics, but Jessica's got my vote.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 20, 2008)

from the pictures alone I prefer Megan




but yes they do look similar!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol! That's what Penn Badgley (from Gossip Girl) said, and some people got mad!
Was Penn's Comment on 90210 Girls' Weight Out of Line? | Penn Badgley, 90210 spinoff, Pop Poll | POPSUGAR - Celebrity Gossip &amp; News.

OMG....that is too funny...lmao!!! I had no idea he said that. I am sure a lot of people think it.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 20, 2008)

Megan Fox is much better looking... except for her Thumbs.

JLA FORUMS - PIC: WTF - Why does Megan Fox have MIDGET THUMB NAILS???


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 20, 2008)

Megan is GORGEOUS, she's probably the most beautiful chick ever. I like Adriana Lima too.


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Megan Fox is much better looking... except for her Thumbs.
JLA FORUMS - PIC: WTF - Why does Megan Fox have MIDGET THUMB NAILS???

LMAO!! Awww, she's got little thumbs. lol


----------



## daer0n (Sep 20, 2008)

Haha Celly, i think that is a photoshop error, or someone else's hand LOL


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow Jessica is way tooooo skinny!!!!! She needs to eat.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha Celly, i think that is a photoshop error, or someone else's hand LOL Nope. That's really her thumbs. I first noticed them in Transformer. But she hides them well for folks not to notice.


----------



## Anthea (Sep 20, 2008)

They do look similar and I agree, Jessica is way too skinny. Megan does have small thumb nail, you can see it in the other photo.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 21, 2008)

There is a resemblence. Jessica is soo skinny! She looked better with a bit more meat on her bones! I don't understand why they all feel like they need to shrink down... skeletal is not sexy!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 22, 2008)

I thought they were the same person. Could be twins, actually!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol! That's what Penn Badgley (from Gossip Girl) said, and some people got mad!
Was Penn's Comment on 90210 Girls' Weight Out of Line? | Penn Badgley, 90210 spinoff, Pop Poll | POPSUGAR - Celebrity Gossip &amp; News.

I was reading about this as well, the actual network was questioned about this but noone went on record and admitted that they were too skinny. Most who admitted it requested that they not be named. imo they both need some meat on those bones.

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Megan Fox is much better looking... except for her Thumbs.
JLA FORUMS - PIC: WTF - Why does Megan Fox have MIDGET THUMB NAILS???

LMAO!! I never noticed that!


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Sep 23, 2008)

Megan fox tries too hard. I personally don't like her. It's like she tries to imitate Angelina Jolie....plus she's not really that talented


----------

